# Mobile Cigar Lounge - Raleigh, NC - Open for Business



## jbartii (Oct 9, 2012)

The mobile cigar lounge is a 40 foot executive coach bus with leather reclining seats, a rear lounge area, 2 satellite TVs, kitchen area, air purification, and cigars. This executive coach was the original ‘Straight Talk Express’ used by Senator John Mcain during his campaign. We do not only allow cigar smoking on the coach, we encourage it. 

Cigars have been a pleasure they have treasured during a number of special events, such as birthday parties, weddings, work functions, sporting events, golf, and poker. However, through the years it has been harder to find places that not only sell premium cigars but offer a venue to enjoy them, outside of your own home. We rent the mobile cigar lounge so you can offer cigars at your events and not have to worry about the weather or the smoking laws in your area. 

We provide a mobile cigar lounge that adds a touch of class any special event including weddings, corporate events, fundraisers, birthday parties, and bachelor parties. Call 919.208.1697 to reserve the lounge. You can see pictures of the executive coach on Facebook - type /mobilecigarlounge or our web page DrJimmyBcigars. Hope to see you all in the lounge. 

Cut, Light, & Relax
James


----------

